# Brass Bentwire Slingshot



## mikejohnson (Dec 22, 2009)

Brass Bentwire Slingshot 
w/ Hunter Green Wrap

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think that is real nice looking.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I totally like it ! Looks like it would be tons of fun to shoot one.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

looks nice! like gold, i like it! how strong is it?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

i like bras and bronze more, quest is about how much draw force can it handle? on dankung s-steel models rod is 8 mm minimum.


----------



## mikejohnson (Dec 22, 2009)

stelug said:


> i like bras and bronze more, quest is about how much draw force can it handle? on dankung s-steel models rod is 8 mm minimum.


I have shot with Fish's Hunter double bands and with the Trumark heavy pull Black bands on this paticular Brass Bentwire Slingshot. My Bentwire Slingshot are very very sturdy and do not bend.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I can vouch for the strength of his bent-wire slingshots. I have made some from steel as small as 1/8 " and when they are held and shot in the normal way they don't bend. Not to say you can't bend them if you really try, but for shooting as a slingshot they are just fine. They are very easy to slide into a pocket also. The nice thing about thinner metal is that you can force the forks out or in for the fork width you want. You can try different fork widths with the same slingshot and come up with just what is perfect for you to hit what you aim at. I love wire forks ! Not to say that I don't like laminated wood beauties also.


----------

